# Noobinate!! Noobinate!!



## The Noobinator (Mar 9, 2007)

A nooby's proper place is at the foot of the table.

He should be seen rarely and heard not at all.

Certain noobies do not seem to have grasped these very basic principles.

Correction is often required.

In ordinary cases, ordinary methods are sufficient.

In extraordinary cases, extraordinary methods are required.

_Certain cases are so extreme that ripples in the very substance of space/time will awake from his slumber that which never should have been awakened!!_

The Noobinator.

When inviolable laws of the universe have been transgressed, restitution WILL BE MADE!!

Noobinate!! Noobinate!!

0103 8555 7499 0294 2184
0103 8555 7499 1325 9035


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:r :r 

Nice intro.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That sounds rather unfriendly....


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

:rhahahaha! That is brilliant!

better get my long scarf out and stop you destroying some gorillas!

Andy


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*You will be stopped!*










:r


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

lol that whole post made my laugh. NOOBINATE


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

By the looks of those numbers, someone is about to take a major hit.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Well I NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you will pardon me, I'm off to market, post-haste!:bl :bl :bl :bl :bl


----------



## The Noobinator (Mar 9, 2007)

Final a-noob-ilation sequence initiated!!

0306 1070 0001 8138 0639


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Noobinator said:


> Final a-noob-ilation sequence initiated!!
> 
> 0306 1070 0001 8138 0639


Noob-ilation.....hmmmm....thats not a noobie word if I've ever heard one!

We may be dealing with a pro here....


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

n3uka said:


> *You will be stopped!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm... Billie Piper. Pretty girl, but her mockney accent makes my toes curl whenever she opens her mouth.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Mmmm... Billie Piper. Pretty girl, but her mockney accent makes my toes curl whenever she opens her mouth.


last time she was with me her mouth was open and it made my toes curl too..........had nothing to do with her accent Nicholas. You must be doing something wrong,


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats one way to enter with a bang.

Newbie nukes !!!!


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Add one more DC # to that bomb . :gn :gn


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

There is a another warhead being fired from South Mississippi, I lost the damn DC#. You will know me by the trail of the dead, no DC# required.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I understand Dr. Who, but I fail to understand this thread...





I'm gonna go smoke a cheap cigar now. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I understand Dr. Who, but I fail to understand this thread...
> 
> I'm gonna go smoke a cheap cigar now. :ss


What thread? The real question is who is on first?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Doctor What?
no, he's on second.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll throw my hat in the ring, this looks like fun

DC# 0306 0320 0000 5978 0677


----------



## The Noobinator (Mar 9, 2007)

The supreme commander, the Uber Noober, has instructed me to spare no effort in this case.


0103 8555 7499 4698 1828
9101 8052 1390 7521 6375 83


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmmm.... I find this thread VERY suspicious!!:bx :ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=823408#post823408


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> Hmmm.... I find this thread VERY suspicious!!:bx :ss
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=823408#post823408


not only suspicious, but from the looks of all those DC#s I dont think the distruction has ended for you my friend :ss :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like one has landed on svlkid ! 

Nice hit there bro.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I noobinate noobinator for noobie of the year.


----------

